# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  Καναρίνι-αστάθεια βαδίσματος.

## YELLOW

Καλησπερα στην παρεα, με λενε Λευτερη και ειμαι νεος στο forum.θα ηθελα να μοιραστω ενα προβλημα που εχω και θελω να ακουσω τις γνωμες σας. Εδω και 2 ημερες εχω αρρωστη  μια θυληκια 2 ετων η οποια ειχε 3-4 γεννες φετος και ενω την ειχα χωρισει απο τον αρσενικο και ηταν με αλλα 4 θυληκα στο κλουβι αρχισε να παρουσιαζει ασταθεια στο βαδισμα (περπαταει σαν ζαλισμενη) και δεν μπορω να ανεβει καν σε κλαδακι. Δεν εχει αλλα σημαδια σε ποδια και σωμα και αυτο που μπορω να υποθεσω ειναι ή οτι  την χτυπησε καποιο αλλο πουλι ή να ειναι καποια παθηση νευρικη ... τις εδωσα livimun μηπως και ειχε ελλειψη βιταμινων αλλα δεν ξερω πωσ να το αντιμετωπισω το θεμα. Φαινεται να τρωει λιγο και δεν εχει φουσκωσει . παρακαλω την γνωμη σας και εαν θελετε καποιες αλλες πληροφοριες..
ευχαριστω

----------


## lagreco69

Καλως ηρθες!! Λευτερη. 

Ανεβασε μας φωτογραφιες απο φρεσκες κουτσουλιες σε λευκο χαρτι η κολλα Α4. και με βρεγμενα δαχτυλα απο χλυαρο νερο, παραμερισε τα πουπουλα απο την καρινα μεχρι την αμαρα, σαν την φωτογραφια παρακατω και ανεβασε και μια καθαρη φωτογραφια απο αυτην την περιοχη. 



Επισης κοιταξε μεσα στο στομα της εαν εχει τιποτα λευκοκιτρινες επιφανειες, εκτος του φυσιολογικου ροδαλου χρωματος. 

Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum.

Ελπιζω να ειναι περαστικο!! και να γινει καλα η μικρη σου.

----------


## YELLOW

Eυχαριστω για το καλως όρισες lagreco69 , το προβλημα ειναι οτι δεν θα μπορεσω να ανεβασω αμεσα φωτο γιατι απο αυριο το απογευμα μετα την δουλεια πρεπει να λειψω 2 ημερες ... πηγαινει καπου το μυαλο σας χωρις φωτο? υποθεση θα κανουμε ..ειχε καποιος παρομοιο περιστατικο?

----------


## jk21

σκεψου τι μπορει να εφαγε που να μην φαγανε τα αλλα  ή πες μου αν ειχε περασει καμμια αρρωστια με διαρροια στο παρελθον 

για σαλμονελλωση μου δειχνει ή επανεμφανιση τυχον χρονια μορφης της .Οι κουτσουλιες ειναι οκ; Κανε με τις φωτο οτι σου ζητησε ο Δημητρης .

----------


## jk21

φωτο θα βαλεις αυριο πρωι .ουτε καν απογευμα ... και αν εχει προβλημα ,θα πρεπει να παρει αντιβιωση ,αλλιως ....

----------


## YELLOW

δημητρη δυστυχως ειναι αδυνατον το πρωι, θα προσπαθησω μολις επιστρεψω απο την δουλεια να ανεβασω αμεσα μηπως και βγει καμια ακρη ...δεν εχει φαει κατι διαφορετικο απο τα αλλα που ηταν μαζι και οι κουτσουλιες εδειχναν ο.κ.( με μια επιφυλαξη).

----------


## jk21

Aν το πουλι το δεις χειροτερα το πρωι ,ανεξαρτητα των φωτο να το αναφερεις αμεσα

----------


## YELLOW

παιδια μια βοηθεια για πως μπορω να ανεβασω μερικες φωτο που εβγαλα σημερα..

----------


## jk21

*Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum.*

----------


## YELLOW

υχαριστω πολυ ολους...ελπιζω να τα καταφερα . ειναι φωτο απο το αρρωστο καναρινακι που εχω αναφερει και περιμενω συμπερασματα εαν καποιος εχει καποια αποψη,ευχαριστω και παλι.

----------


## jk21

η κοιλια δεν φαινεται .οι κουτσουλιες εχουν κοκκινιλα αλλα ειναι μαλλον απο την κοκκινη βιταμινη που θα κοψεις απο ...χθες ! 

καθαριοτητα στο κλουβι ,γιατι υπαρχουν ιδανικες συνθηκες και για σαλμονελλα και για κοκκιδια και αλλα ασχημα 

βγαλε πιο χαμηλα απο εδω ,εκει που καλυπτεται με πουπουλα

----------


## vasilis.a

αν μου επιτρεπεις...διακρινω πολυ βρωμικο κλουβι..σκουρια ακαθαρτος πατος και χαλια η ποτιστρα..οσο για την ασταθεια..θα δουμε.πριν βγαλεις φωτο τις κουτσουλιες ειχες δωσει κατι σε χορταρικο???

----------


## YELLOW

βασιλη φυσικα και επιτρεπεται καθε σχολιο αλλα το κλουβι δεν ειναι το κανονικο του, ειναι ενα προχειρο που ειχα , το εβαλα εκει για πολυ λιγο μεχρι να καθαρισω το κανονικο του, η κουτσουλια ειναι ετσι ισως απο το livimun που του δινω εδω και 3 ημερες ....

----------


## aeras

> παθηση νευρικη ...


γνωμη μου

----------


## jk21

Η σαλμονελλωση συχνα χτυπα το νευρικο συστημα και πολλες φορες μπορει να αναχαιτιστει ,αλλα τα νευρικα συμπτωματα  παραμενουν .Για αυτο πρεπει να βιαστεις ειτε για εξετασεις σε πτηνιατρο (χλωμο αλλα οχι απιθανο για σαββατο πρωι να βρεις ) ειτε με μια αντιβιωση που μπορει να σου προτεινουμε ,αν και προτιμω το πρωτο .Ειδικα οσο αργουμε και δεν εχουμε δει την κοιλια του

το λιβιμουν ειναι κοκκινο ; αν οχι τοτε ειτε υπαρχει αιμοραγια ειτε δινεις σιγουρα κοκκινη μπισκοτοτροφη

----------


## YELLOW

To livimun ειναι πρασινο αλλα Live δεν φαινοταν να εχουν κοκκινιλα οι κουτσουλιες...

----------


## YELLOW

δημητρη λογω πολυ πρωινης αναχωρησης πτηνιατρος δεν προβλεπεται οποτε εαν εχετε καποια προταση για αντιβιωση δεκτη..

----------


## vasilis.a

δημητρη διεκρινες αιμα στις κουτσουλιες??περισσοτερο πρασινιλα βλεπω γιαυτο ρωτησα για χορταρικα

----------


## jk21

εδω ειναι ξεκαθαρη στα υγρα της κουτσουλιας .αυτο το καφεκοκκινο που βλεπεις .εχει και εξω στο αλλο χαρτι ξεκαθαρη κοκκινη σκια και στον πατο αν δεις εχει κοκκινα και πρασινα μπισκοτα .οι χρωστικες τους δεν βοηθουν στο να εχουμε σαφη συμπερασματα απο την κουτσουλια .να τα βγαλεις απο την τροφη 

απο κει περα αμα δεν πας γιατρο ,να δωσεις καρβουνακι να φαει λιγο και μετα να δωσεις αντιβιωση bactrimel απο φαρμακειο ,εκτος αν εχεις ηδη καποια που θα ηθελα να ξερω πριν την ξεκινησεις .Μην καθυστερεις παρα μονο αν πας αμεσα σε πτηνιατρο

----------


## YELLOW

Δημητρη δινω μονο livimun και αυριο θα ρωτησω για την αντιβιωση που μου γραφεις..εχω ηδη ετοιμη augmentin αλλα δεν ξερω εαν κανει...επισης το καναρινι ειναι σε σταθερη πορεια , και τρωει κανονικα ...

----------


## jk21

τοτε κατι παει στραβα .να δω την κοιλια και θα σου πω .αν ειναι μελανη μαλλον ειναι ατοξοπλασμα (ειδος κοκκιδιου ) και η augmentin δεν κανει .η augmentin (αν ειναι φτιαγμενη με νερο δεν κανει μετα απο καποιες μερες .αν ειναι σκονη ακομα τοτε οκ ) ειναι πολυ καλη αντιβιωση αλλα δεν εχει το πλεονεκτημα της παραλληλης κοκκιδιοστατικης δρασης της bactrimel .θελω φωτο σημερα ,οπως και να δωσεις αμεσα ενεργο ανθρακα (για τυχον τοξικωση ) ή εστω στην χειροτερη αυριο πρωι πρωι

----------


## aeras

Ότι και να κάνεις το καναρίνι δεν επανέρχεται

----------


## YELLOW

Aμεσα μπορω την augment η οποια εχει ακομη διαρκεια (εαν μπορει καποιος ας μου δωσει μονο αναλογια) αλλοιως bactrimel απο αυριο απογευμα στην καλυτερη δυστυχως.η κοιλια φαινεται καλα αλλα εχω την εντυπωση οτι ειναι κατι νευρικο και οντως δεν εχει πολλες πιθανοτητες να επανελθει..θα το παλεψουμε και βλεπουμε..

----------


## jk21

ποιο απο τα 4 τελευταια κατω κατω εχεις; 

http://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main/drugs/augmentin

δεν μου διευκρινισες .. την εχεις διαλυσει ηδη στο νερο; μιλας οτι δεν εχει φτασει η ημερομηνια ληξης ; αυτο ισχυει μονο αν παραμενει σκονη .Αν την εχεις κανει διαλυμα ,κρατα αντε 14 μερες μετα την διαλυση και εφοσον την ειχες στο ψυγειο 


αν δεν κανει ,πας σε εφημερευον φαρμακειο και παιρνεις bactrimel  και ανθρακα

----------


## YELLOW

δημητρη την εχω 6 ημερες γιατι ειχε ξεκινησει αντιβιωση ο μικρος και ειναι διαλυμενη σε νερο αλλα προσφατα σχετικα και διατηρημενη σε ψυγειο...
εχω την παρακατω  AUGMENTIN PD.ORA.SUS (400+57)MG/5ML FLx70 ML

Πηγή: www.galinos.gr

----------


## jk21

σου στελνω σε λιγο πμ .Πρεπει να εχεις συρριγκα του 1 ml για να μετρησεις το φαρμακο που θα δωσεις στο στομα 

αν θες σου στελνω και στο νερο αλλα μονο απο το στομα θα εχεις σιγουρα αποτελεσματα σε αρρωστο πουλι ,γιατι δεν πινει το νερο που πρεπει

----------


## YELLOW

O.k. στελε εαν  θελεις και τις 2 περιπτωσεις , ευχαριστω

----------


## jk21

θα ξεκινησεις σιγουρα στο στομα .στην πορεια βλεπουμε .αργοτερα παντως θα σου στειλω και στο νερο

φοβαμαι μην μενει ιζημα και δεν διαλυεται καλα αν μενει στην ποτιστρα .δεν ειναι σιροπι οπως ξερεις αλλα σκονη διαλυμενη

----------


## YELLOW

O.k απλα να σου πω την αληθεια μπερδευτηκα με το μυνημα. εαν μπορεις σε παρακαλω λιγο πιο αναλυτικα με βαση μια συριγγα

----------


## jk21

θα σου ξαναστειλω αργοτερα αλλα νομιζω ηταν σαφες

----------


## YELLOW

Δημητρη καλημέρα , έχουν περάσει οι πρώτες 4 ημέρες με αντιβίωση (χορήγηση απο το στόμα) και παραμένουμε στα ιδια, δηλαδη το πουλακι τρωει κανονικα αλλα φυσικα δεν μπορει να πεταξει καθως η κατασταση του στα ποδια ειναι ιδια .Βασικα την γνωμη σου για το πως συνεχιζουμε , το εχω απομονωσει εξω απο τα αλλα  γιατι ειναι η αληθεια οτι εχω τον φοβο μεταδοσης στα υπολοιπα αλλα απο την αλλη επειδη προκειται για πολυ καλη θυληκια (μονο φετος μου εδωσε πανω απο 10 μικρα ) δεν θελω να την αφησω αβοηθητη αν και μερικοι μου ειπαν να την "απομακρυνω" μονιμα.

----------


## jk21

συνεχιζεις το φαρμακο σιγουρα αλλες 2 μερες και βλεπουμε .Θελω ομως να δω φωτο της κοιλιας χαμηλα ,να διακρινεται καλα και κουτσουλιων .το πουλι ειναι φουσκωμενο;

----------


## panos70

3 πουλακια εχασα ετσι προπερση και ηταν ολα θηλυκιες,τα δοκιμασα ολα αλλα δυστυχως στο τελος βρισκοντουσαν στον πατο του κλουβιου και αναποδα, δεν μπορουσαν ουτε να σηκωθουν

----------


## jk21

αν η κοιλια φανει καθαρη ,θα ηθελα να χορηγησεις και ασβεστιο στο νερο της

----------


## YELLOW

Δημητρη η κοιλια φαινεται  καλα (κατα την γνωμη μου , θα προσπαθησω και φωτο μεσα στο σ/κ) και δεν ειναι καθολου φουσκωμενο το πουλι. Ασβεστιο στο νερο καποιο συγκεκριμενο ή το καλυπτει ενδεχομενως το livimun που βασει οδηγιων ειναι για τονωση του οργανισμου?
Πανο συντοπιτη (καταγωγη μου απο κοντινο χωριο και εαν το ΄70 ειναι χρονος γεννησης 1970 σιγουρα γνωριζομαστε και φυσιογνωμικα!) πες μου λιγο τα θυληκα τα εχασες μετα απο γεννες ? ηταν φουσκωμενα απο την αρχη ? εαν θελεις σε παρακαλω δωσε μια πορεια της συμπεριφορας τους...

----------


## panos70

Nαι Λευτερη ειμαι του 1970,οι θηλυκιες η μια ειχε γεννησει αλλα οι αλλες δυο οχι ,τρωγανε κανονικα ολο το μιγμα τροφης και μεχρι το τελος δεν ηταν καθολου φουσκωμενες η κουτσουλιες ηταν απο ολες κανονικες δλδ ασπρομαυρες και σφιχτες ,ξεκινουσαν τα συμπτωματα απο μια απλη ασταθεια σε πολυ μικρο βαθμο που ουτε που το προσεχες και σιγα σιγα οσο περνουσαν οι μερες μεγαλωνε η ασταθεια με πολυ μικρα βηματα προς το τελος τους η ασταθεια ηταν σε πολυ προχωρημενο σταδιο καθοταν με το ζορι στα παταρακια μεχρι που εφτασε σε σημειο να καθετε κατω και αναποδα και να κανει τις κουτσουλιες επανω της μην μπορωντας να σηκωθει και να κατσει κανονικα ,μεχρι που εφτανε στο σημειο να μην μπορει να φαει και να πεθενει απο την πεινα και την διψα ,εγω εδωσα ολες τις γνωστες αντιβιωσεις ....μεχρι και baytril αλλα σαν να επινε χυμο τιποτα δεν εκανε κανενα φαρμακο.......εναν παλιο καναρινα που ρωτησα μου ειπε πως ειναι ''ψευτοπανωλη '' και το κολανε απο τα ποντικακια (ποντικια) η αν το βγαζεις στο μπαλκονι ισως να το εχουν τα αγρια (σπουργιτια ) που το εχουν ειδη και καθονται επανω στο κλουβι και να το κολλησε απο εκει ,εγω δεν ξερω αν ειναι η οχι ψευτοπανωλη ,παντως ξερω πως εκεινο το διαστημα ειχα δει και ποντικοκουραδα στο χωρο που ειχα τα καναρινια ,αλλα μονο 3 θηλυκιες το παθανε και αυτες ηταν στη ιδια κλουβα ........και ξερω πως αν και το δικο σου εχει οτι ειχανε και τα δικα μου τοτε δεν εχει γυρισμο ............

----------


## jk21

η ψευδοπανωλη (newcastle disease ) ειναι ιος επικινδυνος που δινει νευρολογικης φυσης συμπτωματα ,αλλα οχι μονο αυτα .Δεν νομιζω να ηταν κατι τετοιο .Πανο αρχιζω και σκεφτομαι (θυμαμαι το ειχαμε συζητησει τοτε καποια στιγμη ) πως ειχαμε ξεχασει και την περιπτωση ασταθειας λογω τρομερης ελλειψης ασβεστιου .Στο τελος απλα εχουμε συντριβη καποιων οστων και το θανατο ... αιτιες μη απορροφησης διαφορες .Δεν λεω ομως ουτε οτι ηταν τοτε κατι τετοιο ,ουτε τωρα .Απλα οτι ηταν θηλυκα και ηταν μετα απο γεννες με βαζει σε υποψια 

εγω ειχα τετοιο κρουσμα (οχι με εντονα συμπτωματα μεχρι την εναρξη της αγωγης που ειχα κανει ) σε καποιο θηλυκο περυσι ,και θεραπευτηκε με cosumix plus (αντιστοιχη  κτηνιατρικη αντιβιωση σε σκονη ,του bactrimel ) .Σε επικοινωνια μου τοτε (στην εναρξη ) με πτηνιατρο ,μου ειχε πει πως υποπτευοτανε σαλμονελλωση που δινει τετοια συμπτωματα και πολλες φορες μπορει να θεραπευεται και να μην προχωρα στο θανατο ,αλλα αν εχουν επηρεαστει ηδη σημαντικα νευρικα κυτταρα ,τα συμπτωματα μενουν μονιμα 

το πουλι θεραπευτηκε εντελως ,ειχα επιλεξει να μεινει στην εκτροφη μου και ηταν στο φετεινο σκουροχρωμο ζευγαρι μου ,η σκουφατη θηλυκια ,που εβγαλε αρκετα πουλακια .Τωρα ειναι σε γειτονικο μου προσωπο που του την ειχα ταξει και χαιρει (και εν μεσω της γνωστης για την καταπονηση και ισως επαναφορα χρονιων ασθενειων ) πτεροροιας 


ΛΕΥΤΕΡΗ επιμενω να εχουμε εικονα του πουλιου σε κοιλια ,καρινα ,κουτσουλιες και αν ειναι ευκολο και βιντεο σε στιγμες ασταθειας

Ασβεστιο να δωσεις δυο τρεις μερες ,ειτε καποιο σκευασμα για πουλια (πχ calcilux ,tabernil calcio ή κατι αλλο ) ή μικρο κομματι (θα σου πω ποσο αναλογα με ποιο θα παρεις ) απο αναβραζουσα ταμπλετα για ανθρωπους απο φαρμακειο 

μια φθηνη περιπτωση ειναι η calciform .Βρες αν μπορεις των 500mg αλλα και μεγαλυτερες μπορουμε να το ρυθμισουμε σε δοση .Ακομη και αλλης μαρκας

----------


## panos70

Σε ολα τα κλουβια μου και στις κλουβες εχω καρδουλες γυψινες, οπως επισεις και σουπιοκοκκαλο,οποτε λιγο δυσκολο να ηταν απο ελλειψη  ασβεστιου Δημητρη

----------


## jk21

Πανο μια απο τα ιδια και εγω ,αλλα δεν ειναι απαραιτητο αν εχουμε διαθεσιμες πηγες ασβεστιου να μην υπαρξει καποια στιγμη ασβεστοπενια .Διαφοροι οι λογοι πχ ανισσοροπια με την προσλαμβανομενη ποσοτητα φωσφορου αλλα και αλλες .Δεν λεω οτι ειχες ή εχει τωρα ο Λευτερης τετοιο προβλημα ,αλλα καλα ειναι μεσω καποιων κινησεων να αποκλειστει και αυτη η πιθανοτητα

----------


## YELLOW

δημητρη αυτο calciform ειναι μια μεγαλη συσκευασια με πολλες καψουλες? (νομιζω 60), και μπορουν να χρησιμοποιηθουν και μετα στα υπολοιπα προληπτικα? δεν το εχω προμηθευτει ακομη ειναι η αληθεια αν και συνεχιζω παραλληλα το livimun (σας εχω ζαλισει λιγο με αυτο αλλα το δινει σαν λυση και στην ψευδοπανολη) που ειναι και για τονωση του οργανισμου

----------


## panos70

το λιβιμουν ειναι καλο Λευτερη για ολες τις περιπτωσεις ασθενειας κι ενισχυουν τον οργανισμο

----------


## jk21

το livimun οπως σου ειπε ο ΠΑΝΟΣ ειναι με βοτανα που ενισχυουν το ανοσοποιητικο .Δεν ειναι βεβαια συμπληρωμα ασβεστιου 

Nαι αυτο ειναι το calciform ,αλλα οπως θα δεις εδω 

http://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main/drugs/calciform

υπαρχει και φθηνοτερο με 20 ταμπλετες 

Ναι μπορεις να το δινεις (μικρα κομματακια .θα σου πω στην πορεια ) και στο μελλον στο νερο τους ,ως συμπληρωμα ασβεστιου 

υπαρχουν βεβαια και αλλα στα φαρμακεια

----------


## YELLOW

ευχαριστω Δημητρη , θα το προμηθευτω σημερα κιολας αν μπορεσω , δωσε μου μονο δοσολογια εαν θελεις

----------


## jk21

Λευτερη εχει σημασια ποιο θα παρεις και αν ειναι 500 mg ή 1000 mg .Αν δεν βρεις αυτο ,μπορει να εχει καποιο αλλο ,με περισσοτερα mg αρα πιο μικρο κομματι επιτρεπτο 

αν παντως ειναι 500 mg ,αν δωσεις το 1/5 στα 100 ml νερου για 2-3 μερες εισαι οκ .Οχι παραπανω σε πρωτη φαση .Την ιδια ποσοτητα να δινεις σε θηλυκα 1 φορα το μηνα και ιδιαιτερα πριν τις γεννες ,εισαι οκ .Στα αρσενικα πιο αραια

----------


## YELLOW

> Λευτερη εχει σημασια ποιο θα παρεις και αν ειναι 500 mg ή 1000 mg .Αν δεν βρεις αυτο ,μπορει να εχει καποιο αλλο ,με περισσοτερα mg αρα πιο μικρο κομματι επιτρεπτο 
> 
> αν παντως ειναι 500 mg ,αν δωσεις το 1/5 στα 100 ml νερου για 2-3 μερες εισαι οκ .Οχι παραπανω σε πρωτη φαση .Την ιδια ποσοτητα να δινεις σε θηλυκα 1 φορα το μηνα και ιδιαιτερα πριν τις γεννες ,εισαι οκ .Στα αρσενικα πιο αραια



Δημητρη υποθετω και αυτο να παρω το ιδιο ειναι ετσι? CALCIFORM D3 --

----------


## jk21

αυτο ειναι των 1000 mg ,αρα ακομη μικροτερο κομματι απο οτι σου ειπα (1/5 στα 200 ml ) και μονο 2 μερες γιατι εχει d3 μαζι που δεν θελω να παρει τη δεδομενη στιγμη ,μεγαλη δοση και να επιβαρυνει το συκωτι .θα προτιμουσα να παρεις χωρις d3 παντος (εκτος αν το πουλι δεν βγαινει καθολου στο ηλιακο φως ) 

http://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main/drugs/calciform-d3

----------


## YELLOW

Δημητρη επανερχομαι σε ενα θεμα που ανοιξα πριν 2 μηνες και βαλε , με την προσπαθεια που καναμε για την θυληκια μου και το γνωστο σοβαρο προβλημα που παρουσιασε. Οι γνωμες σχεδον ολων ηταν οτι δεν ειχε καμια ελπιδα επαναφορας και μαλιστα το λογικο  θα ηταν να απομακρυνθει και απο τα υπολοιπα πουλια για να μην εχουμε χειροτερα. εαν θυμασαι το παλεψαμε αρκετα και συνεχισα να το παλευω γιατι δεν μου εκανε καρδια να τα παρατησω ωσπου απο προχθες εχω ενα πολυ ευχαριστο νεο , μετα απο τοσο καιρο που ηταν στον πατο του κλουβιου εχει συνελθει και δυναμωσει αρκετα ωστε να ανεβαινει στα κλαδακια που της εχω χαμηλα και να πεταει απο το ενα στο αλλο!!! υπαρχει πλεον συγκρατημενη αισιοδοξια για πολυ καλυτερη συνεχεια . προς το παρων αυτοσχεδιαζω με διαφορα δυναμωτικα (Livimun , βιταμινες , ασβεστιο) και ελπιζω για τα καλυτερα .

----------


## Steliosan

Λευτερη αυτα ειναι πολυ καλα νεα ευχομαι το καλυτερο για την πουλαδα σου,ομως μην το παρακανεις με τα δυναμωτικα δωσε και κατι φυσικο οπως πρασιναδες καλα πλυμενες και στεγνες και αυγουλακι καλα βρασμενο στο 20λεπτο.

----------


## jk21

χαιρομαι και συμφωνω απολυτα με το ΣΤΕΛΙΟ ! 

Τα συνθετικα συμπληρωματα τα σταματας για να μην επιβαρυνθουν συκωτι και νεφρα του πουλιου επιπλεον .Το λιβιμουν αν εισαι εντος των δοσεων και της συχνοτητας πο προτεινει η εταιρια ,συνεχισε να το δινεις ,οχι ομως συνεχως ,αλλα ποτε ποτε .Ειναι στην ουσια εκχυλισμα βοτανων .Αλλα οχι υπερβολες

χορταρικα ,αυγουλακι ,και στην πορεια καποιο φυσικο συμπληρωμα οπως γυρη .αλλα προς το παρον χορταρικα (κυριως φουλ πικρο ραδικι !!!! εχω λογους να θελω αυτο  )  ,σποροι ,αυγο

πιστευω οτι το πουλακι ανεκαμψε σιγα σιγα απο σαλμονελλωση ή απο καποια τοξικωση

----------


## YELLOW

ο.κ. παιδια δεν τα δινω ολα μαζι και συνεχομενα  , του εδωσα βασικα αυτες τις ημερες μπροκολο και αυγοτροφη (να το κανω αυγο καλυτερα μαλλον).

----------


## jk21

και το μπροκολο καλο ,αλλα θελω ...




> αλλα προς το παρον χορταρικα (κυριως φουλ *πικρο ραδικι* !!!! εχω λογους να θελω αυτο )


και σχεδον σε καθημερινη βαση

----------


## Gardelius

Πολύ ευχάριστο νέο αυτό. :Happy: 

Περιμένουμε και φωτό όταν καλυτερεύσει.

----------


## YELLOW

θα ψαξω δημητρη να βρω να το δωσω

----------


## jk21

Ανετα αυτη την περιοδο στις λαικες

----------

